# Bear Carnage 1- East TX Buck 0



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Didnt get to hunt the opener due to the boys having little league games Saturday, but got up and hit the tree stand at 6:15 am Sunday. This was my first time ever to do any serious bow hunting, and I was pumped. I was just hoping to see something, and if I got a shot at a hog or doe I'd be even happier! I wasnt in the stand 5 minutes when I heard some commotion coming from my right. I couldnt see much yet but when they got about 20 yds away I could tell it was coyotes, 3 of them and they walked right under me and went along their way, almost ghost like. Didnt see much for an hour then noticed a doe about 70 yds away coming out of the woods to my far right. Watched her a min then noticed a buck about 60 yds to my left. He was a young 4pt and hung out a min then trotted off. About same time he leaves I see horns coming in almost strait in front of me about 50 yds away. He was walking fast but was looking down so I straitened up and got my bow ready. He walked right up to an area Ive been hand throwing corn about 30 yds out. I was nervous and excited all in one, but somehow drew the bow back and aimed and let an arrow fly. Whooof, the buck took off and didnt even flinch, so I thought I'd just missed and blew it! However, the buck only ran about 10 yds and then started looking around trying to figure out what had happend. I quickly loaded another arrow praying he wouldnt see me and bounce. About the time he looked right at me, I drew back again and made sure I was lined up right and let her rip again, this time I saw the buck stumble, gather himself and run. I knew I was on that time, I was shaking like a wild man, but watched and listened to the buck, I was almost certain I heard a crash, but still waited the longest 20 min of my life before climbing down. I approached the spot I had shot him at and there about 5 yds back was my arrow, blood red. I could see a heavy blood trail leading into the thicket so I followed it for about 25 yds and there he was. I was pumped, realized my 2nd shot was dead on behind the shoulder and had gone strait thru. Also noticed that I hadnt missed on my first shot, but it was back and low, so I sure am thankful God gave me a 2nd chance at him. He's not a monster, but he's only my 2nd buck to harvest, and my 1st ever animal to take with my bow so Im proud of him. Thanks to my boy Chris (Birdman) for getting me the bow for my birthday in June, Im hooked! The Bear Carnage got the job done! Now Im gonna sit back and the next buck will have to be older and bigger than this one, and I'll be ready!


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats! Nice deer! Welcome to the club! I too just became a member!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Excellent deer! Congrats on the kill!


----------

